# TRAPS



## Bud Guidry (Feb 7, 2009)

well, i ordered some traps a few days back, MB 550's and a few MB 650's. i recieved the 650's today, one word

WOW

these traps scare me

Bud


----------



## take EM' close (Oct 21, 2004)

What are you planning on trappin for?


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

They are some heavy duty traps. They are unforgiving if you get a finger in there, be careful the first few times you set it. The only thing I don't like about the trap is the fact the pan is way to large and the trigger isn't as nice as the sterling. But it's a heck of a trap.

You'll like it.

xdeano


----------



## KSCATMAN (Apr 17, 2009)

The 650's in my opinion is the best yote trap on the market.Thats all I run for them.The first pic shows what the proper pan tention can do.

Second pic of a double with 650's.Look hard and you will see yote in back.


----------



## KSCATMAN (Apr 17, 2009)

Double







Look hard in background.


----------

